# Anfänger-Fragen zu Steam



## cherry_coke (23. November 2013)

*Anfänger-Fragen zu Steam*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir neulich eine neue GTX770 gekauft, wo der Download-Code zu "Batman" dabei war. Nun habe ich mir zum ersten mal die Steam-Software geladen und einen Steam-Account erstellt.

Meine Fragen:
1) Wenn ich meinen Rechner irgendwann formatiere und mich anschließend wieder in meinen Steam-Account einlogge: Kann ich dann das Spiel "Batman" erneut herunter laden und installieren?
2) Als ich gerade Steam installiert habe wurde mir unter anderem das Spiel "Worms Clan Wars (1 Tag verbleibend)" zur Installation angeboten. Wenn ich mir dieses Spiel -jetzt- installiere, ist es dann in meiner Datenbank und ich kann es dann nach einer Formatierung wieder installieren?
3) Muss ich bei Steam online sein bzw. muss es im Hintergrund immer laufen, um zB. Batman zu spielen?


Danke schon mal für jede hilfreiche Antwort. Nervt irgendwie total mit den ganzen Accounts (EA-Account, Uplay, Steam) *kotz

LG
CHERRY


----------



## Shona (23. November 2013)

*AW: Anfänger-Fragen zu Steam*

zu 1: Ja du kannst es immer und überall runterladen solange du deine Benutzerdaten nicht vergisst.
zu 2: Nein, dieses Spiel ist gerade im Angebot und als Free-Weekend was bedeutet man kann es nur dieses Wochenende kostenlos spielen danach verschwindet der Eintrag in deiner Bibliothek
Zu 3: Du musst in Steam nicht Online sein aber Steam muss laufen damit du Batman Arkham Origins spielen kannst.


----------



## kine (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Anfänger-Fragen zu Steam*

manche süiele kann man auch im offline modus spielen :http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...fline-modus-fuer-steam-und-spiele-nutzen.html


----------

